# Joint pain from Arimidex?



## CJ (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey guys, I've read up on how too much Arimidex can cause joint pain due to crashing your estrogen level. My question is,  does it cause ALL of your joints to hurt or just a few, if they're trouble areas? I ask because for about a week or so now,  my knees and one elbows(areas which have hurt in the past) feel like they've been put in a vice. I had blood drawn yesterday and should have the results by Monday, and know for certain, but I was curious what experienced people have had dealing with this. Thanks.


----------



## DF (Sep 17, 2014)

It doesn't have to affect all of your joints.  What was your test & adex dose?


----------



## CJ (Sep 17, 2014)

Its a trt dose. 200mg of test cyp/week, and 1/2 mg of Adex EOD, plus 300iu of hcg 2x/week.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Sep 17, 2014)

Id say buy some fish oil and take everyday.
Klausen is a great one at vit shoppe


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 17, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> Its a trt dose. 200mg of test cyp/week, and 1/2 mg of Adex EOD, plus 300iu of hcg 2x/week.



Drop it to .5mg twice a week and see how you feel..


----------



## DF (Sep 17, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> Its a trt dose. 200mg of test cyp/week, and 1/2 mg of Adex EOD, plus 300iu of hcg 2x/week.



Yea, that is a crap ton of adex for that dose.  I was taking .25mg E3D on 350mg/week & crashed my estrogen.  Had my blood work done & my estrogen was 6.2.


----------



## CJ (Sep 17, 2014)

I take about 3 grams a day of fish oil, so I don't think that it's that. Unless that's still not enough.


----------



## CJ (Sep 17, 2014)

Dr originally wanted me to take 1mg 2x/week, but I cut that down slightly,and spread it out more evenly. I was thinking that I might skip a dose, then try 1/4 mg EOD.


----------



## CJ (Sep 17, 2014)

1/4 E3D's crashed you? Damn, I may need to go lower.


----------



## DF (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes, you will need to go lower CJ.  I'd stop all the Adex for a couple weeks.  I'd recommend .25 1x/week & get bloods checked.


----------



## CJ (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok, I'll stop at least until my blood work comes back by Monday, and then assess from there. From all I've read, it seems like there's a steep learning curve with this, and my knees are screaming!


----------



## DF (Sep 17, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> Ok, I'll stop at least until my blood work comes back by Monday, and then assess from there. From all I've read, it seems like there's a steep learning curve with this, and my knees are screaming!



When I first started trt I just followed what the doc Rx.  I was taking 200mg test/week & 2mg Adex/week.  My knees were killing me & I developed real bad tendonitis.  I dealt with that for months until I finally read about Adex.  I do recommend when taking adex to start in .25mg increments.  It dose take a lot of fine tuning.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 17, 2014)

I always felt adex in my elbows....regardless of the dose. Deca made it better but I finally made the switch to stane....all better


----------



## Paolos (Sep 17, 2014)

DF is spot on with the dosing...Seems like .25mg twice a week works fine for me most of the time even up to 250mg a week of test.
When I blast or stack other compounds in the mix I never  needed to go above .5 mg EOD. Thats just me though but its a very 
efficient AI


----------



## CJ (Sep 18, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, about how long does it take for the pain to go away once you completely stop the Adex? Now BOTH my elbows and knees are killing me, and it ruined my Oly weightlifting training today. I have a comp in a few weeks, and I'm kind of worried now.


----------



## DF (Sep 18, 2014)

It's gonna take a bit.  I'd get on some fish oil & see if that helps.  The joint pain will go away though.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 18, 2014)

OP you need a blood test to verify where you are now.  High or low estrogen may cause ED also.  Always best to blood test to know your numbers.


----------



## Get Some (Sep 18, 2014)

it's not necessarily because it crashes your estrogen, but rather because it dries you out, much like winny. A lot of guy slove using arimidex because they look dry and lean. But, along with the subcutaneous water lost, you also lose water in the connective tissue and joints. This is just something you will have to deal with at certain doses. I would drop the dose to as low as possible, just enough to control estro and gyno


----------



## CJ (Sep 22, 2014)

Blood work came back. Estradiol was <6.0. It's been about a week since I stopped the adex, and the joint pain seems to be getting better, but I did ease up on squatting and oly's the last few days. One thing that seemed off, was my Test level came back at only 581from a 200mg/wk cypionate dosage. It had been 8 days since a full 200mg injection, because the Dr wanted my lowest levels. Does that seem a bit low to anyone else, from such a decent sized dosage?


----------



## DF (Sep 22, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> Blood work came back. Estradiol was <6.0. It's been about a week since I stopped the adex, and the joint pain seems to be getting better, but I did ease up on squatting and oly's the last few days. One thing that seemed off, was my Test level came back at only 581from a 200mg/wk cypionate dosage. It had been 8 days since a full 200mg injection, because the Dr wanted my lowest levels. Does that seem a bit low to anyone else, from such a decent sized dosage?



That's script test? That level is probably fine after 8 days.  It's hard to say since everyone responds differently.  I was on 100mg/5days & came back over 1000.  Someone else was on that same protocol & came back 200ish... I forget the exact number.


----------



## CJ (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah, script from a compounding pharmacy. I usually break it up into 100mg twice a week shots, but Dr said no injections for at least a week prior to blood drawn. I'm kind of disappointed in the numbers, but my sexual function is MUCH better, and that's what my primary objective was anyway. But I came into a couple of extra bottles of human grade pharmacy, so I see a B&C in my future sometime.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 22, 2014)

It's only got my elbows making it hard to bench.


----------



## DF (Sep 22, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> Yeah, script from a compounding pharmacy. I usually break it up into 100mg twice a week shots, but Dr said no injections for at least a week prior to blood drawn. I'm kind of disappointed in the numbers, but my sexual function is MUCH better, and that's what my primary objective was anyway. But I came into a couple of extra bottles of human grade pharmacy, so I see a B&C in my future sometime.



I wouldn't worry about that number.  If you are pinning 100mg 2x/week your number will be much higher than that anyway.  Your challenge is to get that Estrogen number in a comfy range.


----------



## CJ (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah, and I'm scared to death of getting gyno. But when the Dr had me on HCG and Danazol  only before switching to test, my estradiol was up to 52, and I'd  didn't ddidn't notice anything from it being that high.


----------



## DF (Sep 22, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> Yeah, and I'm scared to death of getting gyno. But when the Dr had me on HCG and Danazol  only before switching to test, my estradiol was up to 52, and I'd  didn't ddidn't notice anything from it being that high.



That's really not that bad a number.  As long as you are not getting sides from that... High BP, holding water & dick works of course.  It's very doubtful that you will get gyno on trt dose of test.  You will probably get by on .25mg adex/week & be in a good range.


----------



## CJ (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah, that's the dose iI've decided to start with, probably next week.


----------



## snake (Sep 23, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> Yeah, and I'm scared to death of getting gyno. But when the Dr had me on HCG and Danazol  only before switching to test, my estradiol was up to 52, and I'd  didn't ddidn't notice anything from it being that high.



I don't think gyno is common on 200mg/ wk as long as you keep that E2 in check and your BF down. 52 is at the top end and needs to be addressed but nothing to panic over. I just had a <6 myself, I knew it before I even tested.

Hay if you have a Doc who thinks TT over 800 is too high, just pay attention to when you test. I let my pinning of 200mg go for 10 days and my TT comes in around 700. You have to play with it.


----------



## CJ (Sep 24, 2014)

It only took a week for all of the joint pain to go away, thankfully. Of course I'm going to be an eager beaver now and try out these extra bottles of 250mg test cyp. That'll mean that I'm going to be doing 450mg a week. I'm thinking since I'm upping the dose, I should  start back up with the Adex at 1/2 mg per week, split up into two 1/4 mg doses, and go from there. Seem reasonable?


----------



## Locutus61 (Sep 25, 2014)

I was using .5mg Adex ed to control e2 on 1 gram prop wk. LSS I tanked my e2 which made my shoulders, knees, and lower back feel like I was on Winstrol. Quit taking it for a few day and already feel much better. I have some aromasin on hand that I am going to begin using instead . It a little more forgiving than adex or Letro. Ideally you should use bloodwork to dail in your AI doseage. I tend to fly by the seat of my pants and often pay for it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 22, 2015)

you take any cissus....??


----------

